# Need a smile?...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Had to share:

Basset Hounds Running: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you! I really needed a smile today and this is too funny!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was laughing so hard, but then realized I don't know what *I* look like while running.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

those are seriously funny!!! # 13 and #21 especially


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They were very cute and funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great. I'm surprised they can see where they are going with all that flesh flopping in front of their eyes.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha too funny!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank You!!!!! That was quite a hoot.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

hubbub said:


> I was laughing so hard, but then realized I don't know what *I* look like while running.


AHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! I don't WANT know what I look like when running.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These were great. Amazing how much of them was going in different directions. I remember seeing quite a few of these doggies as a child but hardly ever anymore.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

very funny


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They really DID make me smile. How could you not seeing those crazy cute faces!


----------

